# t3 and t4



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

what you reccon?

those who have used it and has it worked for you  x


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

i use t4's pretty much worked for me lol, 300mcgs a day, but for a female i think you should start lower


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

t3 are good, i use up to 100mcg t3 per day. i love em women should not realy go over 50mcg tho


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

make sure you taper up and down too or you risk damage to the tyroid.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ste247-yea thats what i always thought but i read a few that say you can jump right in at top dose?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I got pretty bad heart pounding off them!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i miss calculated the t4 and was taking 150mcg a day and lost loads of muscle , lol


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Kezz said:


> i miss calculated the t4 and was taking 150mcg a day and lost loads of muscle , lol


150 seems a low dose? im on 300 and im gaining

was u running them with gear?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

no that was with t3 and it turned out that i was taking the equivilent of 150mcg of t3 for 10 weeks, lol


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Kezz said:


> no that was with t3 and it turned out that i was taking the equivilent of 150mcg of t3 for 10 weeks, lol


haha mega dose, love it. How shredded was u lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

BigBiff said:


> 150 seems a low dose? im on 300 and im gaining
> 
> was u running them with gear?


 300 t4 would be the equivilent of 75mcg t3


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

BigBiff said:


> haha mega dose, love it. How shredded was u lol


 lost more muscle thyan fat :-( was using 500 test too


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Kezz said:


> 300 t4 would be the equivilent of 75mcg t3


ive took 400mcg of t4 before. will up the dose closer to end of cycle for more results taking it steady for now as money is an issue lol


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

rach look up SPS strydom- burn and build, they are basicly like t5 but they dont blow your head but but they are bloody fantastic, ill bring them up the gym let you try some


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> I got pretty bad heart pounding off them!


what you mean by tht? lol

x


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> what you mean by tht? lol
> 
> x


High heart rates during training i suppose.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

oh oki thank you


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> what you mean by tht? lol
> 
> x


 Oops sorry just seen this!

Pounding as in that my heart beat was extremely strong, I could literally feel the pulse in my gums and hear ot in my head ALL the time, even when lying down in bed so it wasn't exercise related. Not fast just loud. It really was not pleasant and I'd certainly think twice about using them again but i know other peeps rave about them so juts my experience!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I was goin to suggest using Clenbuterol it's also have some bad azz sides but at least not thyroid gland risky.

I think using t3/t4 need lot of dicpline.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Τ3 can really mess with your whole endocrinology especially if you re a female , if you re not sure about it , just want to lose some fast, I d suggest u don t take it and possibly go with clen , ECA or plain diet


----------

